# ibiza turbo 340hp



## rsbracing (Sep 19, 2006)

hi my name is saar and i am from israel and this is my car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ecL38rXPgY

























_Modified by rsbracing at 11:50 AM 9-20-2006_ 



_Modified by rsbracing at 2:23 PM 9-20-2006_


----------



## RAN_S (Aug 7, 2006)

i think that the lowest Ibiza in ISR







and it's runs like hell !!!
couple more pic's: 




























_Modified by RAN_S at 2:44 PM 9-20-2006_


----------



## Ib1_FR (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: ibiza turbo 340hp (rsbracing)*

Insane!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: ibiza turbo 340hp (Ib1_FR)*

nice, it looks like it flies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: ibiza turbo 340hp (downsouthdub)*

nice
Yev


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ibiza turbo 340hp (Yevi)*

I love it.


----------



## dc_ben (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: ibiza turbo 340hp (rsbracing)*

Nice!


----------



## rsbracing (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: ibiza turbo 340hp (rsbracing)*

fmic old vs new








on the car


----------



## rsbracing (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: ibiza turbo 340hp (rsbracing)*








http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l195/rsbracing/orig_C84F1EEA15B44E559222F490A9B4B6.jpg
[IMG]


_Modified by rsbracing at 3:41 AM 12-27-2006_


----------



## tom_deas (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: ibiza turbo 340hp (rsbracing)*

that really is the sh*t! that must DRINK fuel though.... LOL


----------



## primerdimer (Sep 17, 2005)

bet that thing would look hard with some wide ass wheels and stretched tires... damn i could see it now...


----------



## RAN_S (Aug 7, 2006)

i think those rims will look better white , no?


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah wow you would never think this is in that car.


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

nice ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (xzero109)*

Very nice car. Love Seat ibiza's too bad i live in canada


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (mocas)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hot


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

340bhp Ibiza...sick!


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Cede)*

good power, nice looking ride too. that intercooler is massive







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

